# Mittens!



## ThirtyTwo (Feb 9, 2013)

I am currently looking for some new mittens to purchase.

I dont want them to be bulky and they have to be warm!

I've never wore mittens before, only gloves, but I'd like some for the extra chilly days on the mountain.

any recommendations?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the snowlife gxt mitten 3years (120days) now and am very happy with them. Ggood quality, durable, comfy and good adjustability. They come with removable upper and lower wrist guards.
Catalog - SNOWLIFE


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

Goretex outer component is the way to go. 

I like the burton goretex ones, they come with 2 different linings. 

Course I pretty much like everything burton.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I've always had great experiences with the candy grind handbag mitten, only downside really is they are expensive as shit.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the burton gore-tex mitts, good durability and you can always find them on sale. The Burtons use a removable glove linner for added warmth. I got my gf a pair of volcom gore-tex mittens a few season ago. They've held up really well and she rarely complains of cold hands now. Volcom uses an interesting split linner design to manage warmth, so depending on which side of the linner you put your hand, you get more, or less insulation.


----------



## DCsnow (Aug 26, 2013)

the best mittens ever made: Oakley Factory Winter Mitten

Best. Mittens. Ever. 

GoreTex


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

DCsnow said:


> the best mittens ever made: Oakley Factory Winter Mitten
> 
> Best. Mittens. Ever.
> 
> GoreTex


based on what? Now oakley wants nothing to do with you either!

I have a couple hundred days on some burton gtx mitts that are holding strong. 

Last year I switched to work style liftie gloves like $20. Plenty for me 99% of the year.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I like the Burton gore tex mittens. With touch screen liners so I can remove the mittens and still have my fingers covered while using my phone, drinking whiskey or getting "happy"!!!!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Burton HI-Five mitt. Side zip to get your fingers out without having to pull the glove off and whatnot. Those and the Celtek U-Tube mitt are the only gloves I wear.


----------



## Derp (Feb 3, 2012)

POW Stealth mitts. Cuff is a bit on the short side, but damn those things are toasty.

Candygrind mitts are very nice as well.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My wife uses candygrind handbag mittens and candygrind park mittens, she loves them both. Like nivek said about the burton ones the handbag's also have a side zip to let you get fingers out.

I use a pair of celtek trigger mitts on cold days, they are 4 seasons old and hold up well. Having said that they probably only have about 20 total days on them. (in Utah it never really gets that cold and i run hot)


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I love my Dakine Element mitts. They've held up well for multiple seasons. They're also extremely warm, and they came with some nice spring/pipe gloves/liners.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Burton HI-Five mitt. Side zip to get your fingers out without having to pull the glove off and whatnot. Those and the Celtek U-Tube mitt are the only gloves I wear.


When did you get these Burtons with the side-zip? Tried to find them on the burton site since I pull off my mitts a hundret times a day; they sound interesting. but haven't found them :icon_scratch:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

neni said:


> When did you get these Burtons with the side-zip? Tried to find them on the burton site since I pull off my mitts a hundret times a day; they sound interesting. but haven't found them :icon_scratch:


My buddy uses such a mitt as this but not burton, they are called Toasters.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

neni said:


> When did you get these Burtons with the side-zip? Tried to find them on the burton site since I pull off my mitts a hundret times a day; they sound interesting. but haven't found them :icon_scratch:


Hi-Five Snowboard Mitt | Burton Snowboards


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> Hi-Five Snowboard Mitt | Burton Snowboards


Oh... sorry, I've looked at the women's hi five ones, thanks for the hint. K, men's in S would do as well 




snowklinger said:


> My buddy uses such a mitt as this but not burton, they are called Toasters.


Going to look for them as well. Not all that stuff is available here :dunno: Burton for sure will be, haven't found candygrind though.


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

I have the Candy Grind handbag mittens and really like them. It's amazing being able to just unzip them to cool off your hands while on the lift and use your phone or whatever.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

EatMyTracers said:


> I have the Candy Grind handbag mittens and really like them. It's amazing being able to just unzip them to cool off your hands while on the lift and use your phone or whatever.


x2

I can never go back to mitts that don't unzip on the side now..


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

EatMyTracers said:


> I have the Candy Grind handbag mittens and really like them. It's amazing being able to just unzip them to cool off your hands while on the lift and use your phone or whatever.


+3 on these. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Park model. any input?


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Oakley has last year's Gore tex 72 mitt on sale for 40 bucks right now on the vault site....










also, the burton oven mitt is an excellent mitten.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been rocking a pair of leather Swany mitts for like 4 or 5 years and they are still holding up great. I'm a fan of leather because it's easy to get them re-waterproofed.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

SnowOwl said:


> +3 on these. I'm seriously considering pulling the trigger on the Park model. any input?


I have a park of park gloves that I really enjoy. My wife uses the park mittens and loves them....unfortunately she lost one at a hotel last year.


----------

